# One Wicked Machine



## stihl sawing (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry if this has been posted before, But my jaw dropped open after seeing this thing. www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ei9LlLLZwAU


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Mar 22, 2008)

Great for residential work.


----------



## masterarbor (Mar 22, 2008)

that clip was just over 5 min long. what do you think you'd have to charge to do that work with a residential crew? pretty humbling...


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 22, 2008)

In a way i kinda hate to see something like that. I know it's impressive and is modern technology, But it also eliminates jobs.


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 22, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> In a way i kinda hate to see something like that. I know it's impressive and is modern technology, But it also eliminates jobs.



Harvesters like that have been around in some shape or form for over 20 years.


----------



## huskykid141 (Mar 28, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> In a way i kinda hate to see something like that. I know it's impressive and is modern technology, But it also eliminates jobs.



i agree 100%


----------



## 880 (Apr 8, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> In a way i kinda hate to see something like that. I know it's impressive and is modern technology, But it also eliminates jobs.



Too right, but over here unfortunatly, nearly all softwood is harvested mechanically, due to insurance and saftey reasons (hey, this is AUS). Personally I think these types of heads, are wonderful and really speed up logging coupes.


----------

